# videoqualitaet mit after effects verbessern



## cycovery (5. September 2005)

Hi!
Ich hab dieses video:

http://neo.cycovery.com/cockpit_divx.avi

das hat ziemlich viel stoerrauschen und smudgeedges und verwischte flaechen und so drin (das original footage das ich habe ist noch etwas besser als das hier, da ich dieses fuers Web DivX komprimiert habe, wodurch noch etwas qualitaet verloren ging)

Aber vorallem der starke color noise stoert . . . .


koennt ihr mir Tips geben, was ich mit After effects machen kann, um die quali zu verbessern?


Dankeschoen!


----------

